# Going to fly Cessna 172 this Sunday!



## seesul (Jul 16, 2009)

A friend of mine bought a flight in Cessna 172 for him, me and another friend of us.
It´s a special action with complete pre-flight check, flight scenario and 1 hour flight with 2 landings so evyryone of us will be a 'co-pilot' sitting next to the pilot for 20 minutes. We will even get the hands on the stick during the flight so I hope I´ll be back on this forum on Monday 
I´m looking 4ward to this experience as I´ve never flown in such a smal A/C before...
And...after the flight...in the pub with the pilot8)
I´ll post the pics next week...l


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like you're in for a great time!

I'll be looking foreward to the photos


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice one Roman! The 172 is a nice little bird to fly, so you should have a great time. I hope the visibility stays good for you - enjoy your flight.


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2009)

You sure are! I've flown 172's a couple of times (under the watchful guidance of the pilot!) , It's great! 

Good on ya Roman!

(Clashed posts with Terry there!)


----------



## seesul (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you guys, I´m really looking 4ward.
Yes Terry, the weather is the question. Actually we have nice summer weather with temp. 32° C (90°F) and the same weather should stay till tomorrow. The temp. will go down for 10° C for a weekend and it should be cloudy, so let´s hope...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2009)

Have fun Roman! Hope the weather holds for you.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2009)

Crickey Roman ..four guys in a 1/72 ?....ooops, sorry thats the plane, not the scale !

You have a great time mate and looking forward to some pics of your experience. Try and get one of your mates to get a pic of you at the controls with a big silly grin....makes a great avatar....and dont forget the 'mirror' shades....gotta look the part dontchya know !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Very cool Roman, have fun!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2009)

Clear skies, Roman!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2009)

Enjoy it Roman! Sounds like fun. My last Cessna ride was a real short hop around the patch with Flyboyj.
Don't forget the camera!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 16, 2009)

Have a great flight!


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2009)

Geedee said:


> .. Try and get one of your mates to get a pic of you at the controls with a big silly grin....makes a great avatar....and dont forget the 'mirror' shades....gotta look the part dontchya know !


----------



## timshatz (Jul 16, 2009)

Enjoy Roman, Cessnas are nice birds. Little "creaky" but the view down is fantastic. No wing in the way. Doubtless a little hot while sitting on the ground (try to avoid getting in until the last minute, you'll roast in there with 90F heat) but once you get going the air moves. I think the windows open up on those too. At least the door windows did in a 150 (which I learned on).

Have a great time! Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 16, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics like everyone else.
If possible a video wouldn't be thought of poorly either. 

Have a good time.


Wheels


----------



## Marcel (Jul 16, 2009)

I flew the c172 a few times with a friend and even landed a few times myself. Come to think of it, I have to call the guy again for another flight


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 16, 2009)

Man...all this talk about goin' up has me bummed...my friend's crate is sidelined getting an engine overhaul


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2009)

Have fun Roman!


----------



## seesul (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you all guys. Yes, we will take cameras and video camera as well.
Now it´s a matter of weather only...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2009)

Im sure ull have a blast Brother, take plenty of pics...

Heres a shot of what ur view will be like....






Hopefully, u'll be flying from a larger airfield than this guy:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ37pa2bT_0_


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2009)

have a great time Roman


----------



## trackend (Jul 17, 2009)

Enjoy Roman 
Full report on your return please my friend. 
Ive only flown in light aircraft a few times but I couldnt tell you what types apart from one, that was when I was in the the ATC (air training corp) 40 years ago A De Havilland Chipmunk.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2009)

Another view


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2009)

Those pics just put a smile on my face!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2009)

And yet another view


----------



## seesul (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope I´ll be able to post similar pics on Monday but it started raining here and still rains a lot. Waiting for the pilot´s sms if yes or no.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2009)

Got my fingers crossed for ya' Roman!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 18, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Got my fingers crossed for ya' Roman!


Same here.


Wheels


----------



## seesul (Jul 18, 2009)

He should send a sms till 9 pm. 9:10 pm already and no sms which looks good. Probably we go for it...
And...thank you!


----------



## imalko (Jul 18, 2009)

Enjoy your flight Roman and bring some nice photos.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2009)

(I am not jealous, I am not jealous.....)


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

Up, up and away, Roman!  Enjoy!


----------



## seesul (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, just got back from the airport...what a gorgeous experience!
The pilot just took off and landed, but the rest was on us. 3 take offs, 3 landings. We were supposed to keep the speed, the direction and altitude. Each of us made few 90° and 180° turns (trying to keep the altitude), then closing to the airport, flaps down and the pilot toke the control over again.
Hey, I wanna fly again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Few videos:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WtDvc376zw_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-L8j1BkqF0_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeRlHWP_0rE_
I was making those videos, so I´m not there, but my friend George toke a video of me with his video camera. As soon as I get his DVD, I´ll try to download it to youtube.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool Roman!


----------



## seesul (Jul 20, 2009)

Joe, first flight was easier and better than a first sex. I didn´t expect it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2009)

seesul said:


> Joe, first flight was easier and better than a first sex. I didn´t expect it




You're on your way to earning your wings!!!!


----------



## seesul (Jul 20, 2009)

Wish I could...but the PPL costs about 10.000 bucks here


----------



## trackend (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool Roman looked like you had great fun


----------



## timshatz (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Roman, great shots. Look like you enjoyed yourself. That's what it's all about.


----------



## seesul (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you all again! Just...unforgetteable


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 20, 2009)

Outstanding, Roman, welcome to the club!

Glad it all worked out for you and you look like a natural up there in the "office"!

Um...couldn't help but noticing, in the 4th photo down, was that drool on your shirt?


----------



## seesul (Jul 20, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Outstanding, Roman, welcome to the club!
> 
> Glad it all worked out for you and you look like a natural up there in the "office"!
> 
> Um...couldn't help but noticing, in the 4th photo down, was that drool on your shirt?



No, that´s how the T-shirt looks naturaly...but you´re not the first with this question


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2009)

Great stuff, Roman and congrats! I will warn you, flying is highly addictive.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 20, 2009)

Great videos and photos Roman, looks like u guys had a blast as u should have... About how much $$$ did ur buddy have to fork over for the flight time???

How was the ride???? Any turbulence that made u feel queasy????

One thing tho, and this is strictly from the Brother to Brother Moral Support Guidebook, and I quote:
"No Brother shall deem himself unworthy enough to wear pink on *ANY *(thats highlighted in the book btw) article of garment or clothing for a period longer than 32 seconds, half that in a public place...."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice Roman, very nice!


----------



## seesul (Jul 21, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Great videos and photos Roman, looks like u guys had a blast as u should have... About how much $$$ did ur buddy have to fork over for the flight time???
> 
> How was the ride???? Any turbulence that made u feel queasy????
> 
> ...



He paid about 190 bucks/person and it was approx. 1 flight our.
The ride was gorgeous, the most difficult thing for me was keeping the altitude in turns but I really enjoyed it. Some little turbulences but it was O.K.
As for the pink T-shirt- yeah, I know whatcha mean but my wife bought it to me and I love her, ya know..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 21, 2009)

Why is it that women feel the need and desire to emasculate their men by "forcing" them to wear pink??? I understand the love issue Roman, but she should know this very basic Man Rule....

Maybe the Rule Book has some passages that get lost in translation???


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2009)

(_cranking up 10CC..)_

"The things we do for love....."

Looks like a great time, Roman!!! I love flying in those small planes.


----------



## seesul (Jul 21, 2009)

She just likes it...
She doesn´t argue with me about how many beers I drink so I don´t argue with her about her favourite T-shirt she likes on me so I can live in peace and keep my drinking regime8)
But anyway, don´t worry, I´d never take my most favourite T-shirt for my first flight as I´ve expected gallons of sweat...


----------



## seesul (Jul 21, 2009)

Njaco said:


> (_cranking up 10CC..)_
> 
> "The things we do for love....."
> 
> Looks like a great time, Roman!!! I love flying in those small planes.



Yes, I like it too since Sunday!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll have to have my wife have a chat with yours, Roman. She has never bought me a pink shirt and almost every single one of the 40+ airplane shirts I own have been bought for me by the missus.


----------



## seesul (Jul 21, 2009)

Good idea! I´ll have to tell my wife to create her own facebook account. But Eric, please tell your wife not to tell my wife you don´t drink beer. Then this discussion could end up very bad for me


----------



## timshatz (Jul 21, 2009)

Les has a great point. Pink shirts? Nah, no reason for it. Just NO. But, on the other hand. If I have a choice between a pink shirt and beer, I'll deal with the shirt. 

Then again, I could always drink the beer shirtless...


----------



## seesul (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool video and pics. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2009)

Good stuff Roman. Glad you enjoyed it (would of been really surprised if you hadn't ).


----------



## seesul (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes I did and I wanna fly it again8)


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

Good on ya Roman, must have been a blast!

I'm with Dan on the 'pink' thing, NO pink shirts (or anything else), not even for a bloody second !!! (I don't care if it's fashionable here or not.)

She's got you wearing the drool pattern already - next it'll be the Barbie logo or Hello Kitty!!!!


----------



## trackend (Jul 29, 2009)

Today a Cessna tomorrow group captain Susil 
good job Roman glad you had fun


----------



## seesul (Jul 29, 2009)

A4K said:


> Good on ya Roman, must have been a blast!
> 
> I'm with Dan on the 'pink' thing, NO pink shirts (or anything else), not even for a bloody second !!! (I don't care if it's fashionable here or not.)
> 
> She's got you wearing the drool pattern already - next it'll be the Barbie logo or Hello Kitty!!!!



I can´t, as my daughter already wears such a things...and don´t worry, also I have my own limits...
I guess I should better crash instead of hearing your comments on my wife´s most favourite T-shirt


----------



## seesul (Jul 29, 2009)

trackend said:


> Today a Cessna tomorrow group captain Susil
> good job Roman glad you had fun



Yes, Lee, you´re right...flying is like a drug...last wekend I was with my two kids at the small local airport to watch Cessna, Zlin and L-410 taking off and landing and I was dreaming all the time...what a wonderful brain relax...can´t wait to go there again...
There´s a small museum at the airport SLM and SLM and a nice pub Slovácký aeroklub Kunovice o. s.
Just...paradise...


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

seesul said:


> I can´t, as my daughter already wears such a things...and don´t worry, also I have my own limits...
> I guess I should better crash instead of hearing your comments on my wife´s most favourite T-shirt



 (Sorry Mrs.Seesul, yes I'm that bloody kiwi guy...! )


----------



## seesul (Jul 29, 2009)

A4K said:


> (Sorry Mrs.Seesul, yes I'm that bloody kiwi guy...! )



No prob m8! It was me who started this thread8)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm really glad you had such a great experience Roman. Apart from the..er...pink shirt, it sounds like everything was perfect!


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2009)

Airframes said:


> I'm really glad you had such a great experience Roman. Apart from the..er...pink shirt, it sounds like everything was perfect!




Terry, when do you think you´ll arrive? Thursday 27th or Friday 28th? Should you arrive on Thursday (perhabs to Brno) we would pick you there up and on the way to Slavicin we could visit this small museum I´ve mentioned above. And they have gorgeous beer there


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2009)

If all goes to plan, it should be Thursday 27th at Brno. It'll be great if you can pick us up, and the museum, _plus _beer, will be a very welcome bonus!!! As soon as I have the flight details confirmed, I'll let you know.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Photos!


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Photos!



200% promise!


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2009)

Terry, Thursday is no problem for me. On Friday I go to pick up Meyricks to Prague ( http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/b-17s-took-beating-11209-6.html ) so it would be more difficult. But...I´m sure we would find a solution as well..no prob...


----------



## imalko (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking forward for photos from this event, Roman. Wish I could join you. This year I'm afraid it would be impossible for me, but maybe for next year I could arrange to be in Bratislava in late August so we could meet since that's not very far from you. But we shall yet see, that's still more then a year away.


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2009)

I´d like to see you there Igor. We commemorate every year so I m sure you´ll get your chance yet. There won´t be too many foreign visitors next year as they usually come every 5th and 10th anniversary year in bigger number but a nephew of one of tail gunners of one of the machines will probably come as I´m already i touch with him and he just wants to come...and...I still belive I´ll have my friend Joe there as well next year...


----------

